# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Learning to Weld Aluminium

## foccacia

Hi all
Does anyone know where I can undertake a course in aluminium welding. I can stick and mig but was never taught welding with stainless or aluminium. The course would have to be in Sydney (north west?) and I really don't want to undertake a TAFE course.
Cheers
Foccacia

----------


## Gaza

You can mig alumium with right gas mix / wire   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## heavytrevy

> You can mig alumium with right gas mix / wire   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  To mig aluminium you need a top feed trigger, mig welds aluminium easily but struggles to feed wire.

----------


## heavytrevy

> Hi all
> Does anyone know where I can undertake a course in aluminium welding. I can stick and mig but was never taught welding with stainless or aluminium. The course would have to be in Sydney (north west?) and I really don't want to undertake a TAFE course.
> Cheers
> Foccacia

  You want to learn TIG right?
much better for the materials youve mentioned

----------


## Marc

Boat builders use MIG for aluminium all day long, the OP is right in wanting to learn properly. Tafe is the way to go but there are other short courses like this one, however I can not say if it is a good one or not.  Welding and Plasma Cutting at Parramatta College &#124; 55053820

----------

